# Heartfelt or HCM Beads?



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I just got my new humidor, and started the seasoning process (Using 84% Boveda packets), but I wanted to get some feedback as far as humidification goes. I'd like to go with either Heartfelt beads or HCM. I like the fact that both are very low maintenance and easy to use. If you have used or currently use either of these, feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Heres the new humidor (250 ct.)


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I like the quality RH beads myself. They are cheaper and hold a rock steady 68%. If you want to go lower youll have to use the other options.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used Heartfelt in my small cabinet humidor two years and I am extremely pleased with them. I have to charge them every 3 weeks or so but I live in the desert; for you in Delaware it will be less frequent. I see you have two humidification devices on your humi lid so you could open them, fill them with beads and save some space for cigars.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

orion1 said:


> I have used Heartfelt in my small cabinet humidor two years and I am extremely pleased with them. I have to charge them every 3 weeks or so but I live in the desert; for you in Delaware it will be less frequent. I see you have two humidification devices on your humi lid so you could open them, fill them with beads and save some space for cigars.


Thanks, thats good to know! The humidifiers that come with the humidor are cheap with foam inserts though, and they're not really meant to be taken apart. I also just came across another system that looks really good as well... humidity bead system by Cigar Sciences.

Never have to worry about your humidity level again! | Humidity Bead System® - Lab tested, aficionado approved®


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Both work great......Since HCM absorbs much more water and does so quickly, it is a good choice when space is limited.....


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

I've tried them both. Heartfelt are so easy and they seem to work great, little water every so often and that's that.
HCM are great in larger quantities, but what i don't like about them is they assume the prevalent humidity. I find they creep up because I'm putting boxes (which are wet) and they won't bring it down very quickly. At this point I'm getting tired of freezing them to dry them out. 
Mind you this is in Cooledors.. much bigger space.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I use Heartfelt 65 myself and I love them. They are really idiot proof and seem to keep my sticks right where I want them. I have never tried the HCM's, but I have tried a lot of other humidification, and Heartfelt has trumped them all.


----------



## Snooplion (Nov 27, 2012)

I have experience with both and for me the HCM beads worked tons better than the Heartfelt beads. For reference, I have a Daniel Marshall humidor (125 count) that I made sure to season properly according to the seasoning sticky. I got double the capacity recommended of HF beads, charged them properly, and placed em in the humidor. They kept the humidity relatively constant at 65% for about two weeks, but then it fell to less than 60% for no obvious reason. After recharging the beads numerous times over the course of 4 months, I still couldn't maintain the humidity above 60% for more than a few days. And I don't open the humidor every day. I thought I had a problem with the seal of my humidor, but I made sure to do the tests and that was not the case. I checked the calibration of my hygro, reseasoned, everything. Still no luck. So I decided to try HCM beads, got them customized to 68% Rh and put them in my humi once having received them. It's been 2 months and my humi has not fluctuated more than +- 1% during the entire time. I am very happy with them and would definitely recommend HCM. However, that is not to say that HF are inferior, maybe I got a bad batch (if that is possible), but the HCM beads just work better for me.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm using silica kitty litter with no problems. Yeah, I'm cheap.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Kitty Litter works best. Been using em in my coolers for over 10 yrs without a problem.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here we go again. A couple of you guys need to read the OPs first post again & determine what Matthew asked advice about. :boink:


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Here we go again. A couple of you guys need to read the OPs first post again & determine what Matthew asked advice about. :boink:


I don't care what he wants advice about, I'm just stating what has worked me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

henjg124 said:


> I don't care what he wants advice about, I'm just stating what has worked me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And it contributes nothing to this thread or helping the OP.

Some reading for you in case you missed it.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/309033-beads-vs-kitty-litter-important-announcement.html


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> And it contributes nothing to this thread or helping the OP.
> 
> Some reading for you in case you missed it.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/309033-beads-vs-kitty-litter-important-announcement.html


Hey I was just throwing out friendly advice. I don't know who you are but sorry for pissing in your cheerios


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

henjg124 said:


> *I don't care what he wants advice about*, I'm just stating what has worked me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no need for for this..


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> no need for for this..


Ok everyone please forgive my advice, I did not know the rules.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I've had great success with HCM beads. They don't take up much space even though I use 4 times the minimum requirement. They can be trained to what ever RH you desire though they come shipped with pre-set RH. Never needs water either.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

HF are trash... I don't have experience witch HCM... But they surely have to be better than those piece of crap HF!

Get the HCM... I hear they actually work!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> And it contributes nothing to this thread or helping the OP.
> 
> Some reading for you in case you missed it.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-vs-kitty-litter-important-announcement.html


Maybe he was unaware of that option? I firmly believe this forum is where people come to share knowledge and learn. I don't see a problem with telling somebody about a option they may have never heard of!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Maybe he was unaware of that option? I firmly believe this forum is where people come to share knowledge and learn. I don't see a problem with telling somebody about a option they may have never heard of!


In another thread maybe but the OP specifically requested info on two products. Your hate of HF is well known Jason even though many others swear by them & it bears about as much validity as recommending a product you have no personal experience with, as you just did. :ask:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

First off , lets keep this thread on the topic the OP asked about! He asked about 2 kinds of products that he had decided on, not 3, not 4. 
Also when someone comes out and say they "hate" a product at least give some reasons why that product didn't work for you. There
are a fair number of folks who use both HF and HCM and are quite happy with them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gotta agree with Don on this! So many times i hear a question about a cigar. By the time there are 5 responses everyone is suggesting something different. So the Op's question never gets answered. Besides in all reality to make enemies about what type of sand you use is just plain silly, really life is way to short.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Both brands of beads have good reputations and either one would be a very good low maintenance option.

I opted for the Heartfelt beads in the tubes since the odd ball shapes of the others containers don't fit in my humidor as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

I use Heartfelt they both are about the same.I also use Boveda packs in another humidor why are you not using them? Drop them in and forget it.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had great luck with HCM Beads in my coolidor. 2" and 4" canisters in a 48qt. Great service.


----------



## presta24 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great looking humidor man


----------



## presta24 (Jul 21, 2013)

i think i will give the heartfelt a try


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im using HF in my small desktop and they work great. But I had a horrible experience ordering from HF. I wont be ordering from them again.
Im my new wineador, I plan to use KL. I already picked some up. Just waiting on shipment from Forrest to stock it.

What happened with my HF order,,,, I ordered 2 bead tunes, a Hygrometer and calibration pack. I got the shipping notification, but when I clicked on the link nothing came up. So I didnt know if it was really shipped or not. Several days later the package shows up, but only the beads. I emailed the guy and let him know that the gauge wasnt in there. Never heard nothing back. Emailed him again a few days later. Never heard nothing back. Finally I posted on his FB wall, and within a few minutes, he emailed me saying he would refund my money and sorry about the gauge. This was over the course of several days so I dont think I was being unreasonable. 
Again, HF work great for me. But the business practice turned me off.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I'm considering switching from Boveda to HF or HCM to try new things. It seems like you can just toss a coin at this point, everything is a better alternative to the foam that humidors come with.


----------



## MaduroWerewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

I use 2 lbs of Heart Felt beads in my Wineador and they have been working great. I use the 69 rated beads.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

HCM... Museums trust them..

Heartfelt.. Museums don't trust them!!


----------



## MaduroWerewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmm, Ill have to investigate the HCM beads...I don't know anything about them. All I do know is that The Foam and Gel didn't work out for me. way too much hassle stabilizing. The Heart Felt beads have been working good for me. Ive found that even the Kitty litter seems to work pretty good. I just didn't like way it breaks down, basically turns to powder at some point, but then again, the price of kitty litter is pretty good so replenishing isn't so big a deal. especially if you get the kitty litter on sale. For now I like the Heart Felt Beads. Where I live on long Island it gets pretty humid in the summer, so I may have to do some experimenting when it gets cold.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I use the 65% heartfelt beads in my wineador and it is a no brainer. I did try the kl and did not like the powder that it produced, but that's just me. I have 2 pounds of beads and my 3 hygro,s read 65-67 and I have not sprayed them in a month.


----------



## bb360 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok I have heartfelt never had a problem I Am just about to order some more beads . What I want to know is can you use both systems at the same time ?

HCM seems cheaper to purchase


----------

